# Media Room with Issues



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi all - starting a new project. We sold our last house (with our basement theater in it - the new owner wanted it as-is (helped us with the sale I believe)).

Our new house does not have an ideal room for a theater like what we did previously, but I still would like to make what I have been given as good as I can.

You can see from this floorplan that it’s an OK size for a media room… 10’ x 21’ x 9’ (plus an open area to the right side)… except about half (left) of the media area is actually 2 stories (cathedral ceiling with balcony above). I'm approximating 4000 ft3 total. At this time, I’m leaning against an acoustically transparent screen and plan stay with large TV. Since it’s a new (to us) house, there are a lot of projects (not just my media room) so we will have to upgrade in stages/phases as I can afford it. Eventually the tan couch (in image) will be removed and we want to put in a little kitchenette/bar area.

I have put together a frankenstein system for now - just so we can watch some TV and movies. I am actually very pleased with the sound for being a hodge-podge of stuff. Over time I plan to upgrade speakers to SVS, Ascend, EMP, Chane, XTZ, or something comparable. 80% theater/gaming; 20% music.

A few problems I have as of now:
- the split ceiling above me is probably causing some sound issues. At high volumes, the room seems a bit too lively to me. 
- no good way to implement Atmos in the future (right speakers would 9’ high, left speakers would have to be on the sidewall pointed down?)
- I have an electrical panel on the front wall. Thankfully it doesn’t rattle but I can’t easily move it. I think I can safely hang an acoustical panel over it.
- I don’t think I have room for a 7.x setup. Behind the couch will be a table (so I can work there and kids can eat there during movie night, etc). Probably will end up with a 5.x setup.

My initial questions:
1) I plan to add some acoustic panels up front. I assume 3 large ones on the front wall will help some? Should I also put one on right wall at 1st reflection? I can't do the left wall due to doors (which are covered by heavy drapes). I already have a big GIK corner sub trap (not made anymore?) in the back corner of the room.

2) Bookshelves vs Towers for main speakers? I will have at least 1 subwoofer (currently a decent M&K) but will likely add another once I start upgrading. I am planning on tower mains… but am concerned if I’m too close to my side walls. I can pull them forward 12-18” without too much trouble, but they will only be ~6-8” from the side walls. Doesn’t that make towers less desirable? Should I be considering Bookshelves or LCRs?

I’m sure I’ll have more questions as time goes on. Thanks!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow that's a tight space. Yes acoustic treatments will defiantly help. But regardless if look for speakers that are either front ported or sealed so all the acoustic energy is directed at you as opposed to directed at the walls. Your first reflection points will be very early in the room and that will defiantly effect your imaging. Find speakers that are very directional with a sharper off axis roll off (quieter off axis). Bookshelf or tower you should be good but you'll want the bookshelves to still get fairly low. 

I wouldn't worry about the breaker. You can put some foam or other surround material around the door where it contacts the case and then cover it when you treat the room.

Good luck!


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Maybe you should look at some very heavy black velvet treatments for in front of the windows and doors and cover a lot of the room in acoustic material...

http://www.usafoam.com/

you really dont need big speakers etc... I bet you could get some great detail using those emotiva monitors and the are already amplified. if you treated the room well enough. 

maybe the stealth 6s https://emotiva.com/products/powered-monitors/stealth-6

i would also suggest you get 2 8 inch subs instead of like one 12 inch...


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. Yes - I miss our old theater - a lot more room to work with. But we'll make this one work 

I'll keep everyone updated as I make progress.


----------

